# Mobile phones



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I will be moving to Dubai on 1st of April and just about to sort things out... One thing I couldnt find info yet was about mobile phones and contracts. Could someone briefly describe how it works or what's the best deal for an average user?

Is it better to get a smartphone (e.g. BB) here in Europe still and buy a SIM-only in Dubai or do I get a good deal on the hardware if I sign up for a - say - 24 month contract?

And what's generally the better choice, DU or Etisalat, and why?

Thanks for any replies related to this issue!

Cheers
DUS


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi DUS and welcome to the forum,

Etisalat has a slightly better coverage. Du is better than a few years ago but still sometimes you don't get coverage in a some places.

Plans are very similar with both providers, and yes you can bring your unblocked BB, iPhone, smartphone, etc. and use it with their network.

There are phone+data plans with both companies but I personally find them grossly overpriced. If you already have a phone or BB that you like, best to unlock it and use it. You can get your phone unlocked here in a lot of shops. 

The best deal will depend on what your needs are really, if you are a heavy data user or not, how much international calling you plan to do, etc.

Welcome to Etisalat
du

You will need to have your residence visa stamped on your passport to have a contract as you'll be required to present a copy of your visa and passport. In the meanwhile you can buy a SIM to pay as you go, by presenting your passport only. Just go to any shopping mall and you'll be able to sort it out there either at Virgin or directly at the mobile operator's kiosks/stores.


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

Great, that is what I was looking for - thanks!


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Etisalat is much better for Blackberry. You can just pay as you go from 49-149 dhs a month for unlimited internet, BBM, emails etc and the calls are a lot cheaper than du.


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

rebeccatess said:


> Etisalat is much better for Blackberry. You can just pay as you go from 49-149 dhs a month for unlimited internet, BBM, emails etc and the calls are a lot cheaper than du.


So this "pay as you go" is prepaid, isn't it?
With the network coverage being better and prices around the same (or even cheaper) I think I'll stick to Etisalat anyways then.

Thanks again...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

DUS said:


> So this "pay as you go" is prepaid, isn't it?
> With the network coverage being better and prices around the same (or even cheaper) I think I'll stick to Etisalat anyways then.
> 
> Thanks again...


Yes, is prepaid. You can buy the top ups all over the place.

I'd also recommend you to stick to Etisalat


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey I think you should also register for Etisalat rewards programme. They are giving aed25 for free for online registrations.


----------



## chlose (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Dus,
It is best deal and totally depend on you if you are a loaded data user or not than how much international calling then you can purchase that plan.

You can purchase sim free mobiles like as iphon, Htc and other company mobiles and when you reached in Dubai you can purchase best network sim.

Thanks


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

from what i hear most companies here pay for your phone...


----------

